# New Puppy - Need Recommendations



## 2Puggles (Mar 12, 2011)

We just got a lab mix puppy three weeks ago. The foster mom had switched him over to Max puppy food, from what I do not know. We switched him over to TOTW, which our puggles are eating. He was having diarrhea and we figured we might be overfeeding, so we cut back to 2 cups per day. He is 20lbs. His stools are still very loose and he has lots of smelly gas. I am thinking we need to switch him to something else, but not sure what.

Our puggles were previously on Eagle Pack Holistic Select which we liked, but one of them was having itching problems, so we switched to Natural Balance and their coats got really dull. They also seem to be gaining weight on TOTW, and we only feed 1cup per day for one and 3/4 cup per day for the other. Anyway....we are wanting to keep all three dogs on the same food. Would love suggestions.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

How old is your puppy? You could still be feeding too much. Maybe try splitting the meal's up into 3x's a day if it's feasible.


----------



## 2Puggles (Mar 12, 2011)

The puppy is 13 weeks old. We feed him four times a day. Half cup each time.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

TOTW is pretty rich IMO and its also grain free. Puppies should not be on grain free food until they are over 1 year old. (EDIT BELOW!)

I would switch him to a different food which has grains and see how he does. Make sure you are following the feeding guideline listed on the bag and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wanted to add that some foods you could try are:

Natures Variety Prairie
Wellness 
California Naturals

Just to name a few


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Northwoods10 said:


> TOTW is pretty rich IMO and its also grain free. Puppies should not be on grain free food until they are over 1 year old.


Where do you get that puppies should be fed grain? For what purpose?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If you can aford it Orijen puppy is the way to go. Horizon Legacy, Fromm 4 star, Merrick and Wellness super 5 mix all make puppy food and all are very good dog food. Keep in mind it is always good to feed more than one dog food. I have always fed 2 different kinds to my dogs and they like different tastes, just like you and me


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess now there are more grain free puppy foods available....its been a while since I've fed Kibble and when I was feeding kibble most of the grain free foods were not balanced to be fed to a puppy. They were geared towards dogs that were 1 year plus. 

I wasn't aware they were making grain free foods geared towards puppies now! Thats great!! I was under the impression that most grain free kibbles were too high in calcium & protein...which it sounds like they've got that balanced out now!


----------



## 2Puggles (Mar 12, 2011)

*Hope I made the right choice....*

So, we ended up going to the pet store and reading all the ingredients on the bags and talking to the people at the store. We ended up choosing Canidae Grain Free All Life Stages. 

His stools firmed up nicely and he seems to be doing well, however sometimes he has some really smelly gas. Now I am wondering if we made the right choice. My goodnes...who thought purchasing dog food would be such a stressful situation!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.I've had hell.At one time I had all 3 of my dogs on different foods.I'm still not sure I'm done changing again.I have used probiotics and I think it helps.I'm out right now and need to get some more because my 2 dogs that are still on dog food get bad gas sometimes.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Herzo said:


> My thoughts exactly.I've had hell.At one time I had all 3 of my dogs on different foods.I'm still not sure I'm done changing again.I have used probiotics and I think it helps.I'm out right now and need to get some more because my 2 dogs that are still on dog food get bad gas sometimes.


Try ProZyme. It's a digestive enzyme and not a probiotic. Been using it on my dogs for a few years, never heard them pass gas or smelled them since I've started using it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

BoxerMommie said:


> Try ProZyme. It's a digestive enzyme and not a probiotic. Been using it on my dogs for a few years, never heard them pass gas or smelled them since I've started using it.


Thanks I'll get some, see if that helps.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Just be careful with ProZyme, I use to give it to one of my dogs, who had digestive/colitis issues till she had a perscription drug interaction with it. The company's website FAQ's says that ProZyme shouldn't interact with medication, but that's what happened according to my vet. Perhaps they've changed the forumla since she use to take it two years ago.

It was my fault, my vet had advised me not to give ProZyme during the same time as the antibiotic Baytril (Enrofloxacin), which had been perscribed for a UTI at the time. I usually give antibiotics after food and had just been in the routine of giving the ProZyme with her food. Within 30 min of accidentally giving the Prozyme and antibotic at the same time she became very sick throwing up every 15min for over an hour and couldn't keep water down, I took her back over to the vet and was told that the ProZyme caused increased absorbtion of the perscription drug which made her so ill. She's taken both the ProZyme and Baytril before separately, and has not had an issue with either till they were taken together.

As for her chronic digestive/colitis issues, we tried several different dog food brands, different digestive aids, and the only thing that resolved it for her after 3 years, was a total change in diet.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> I guess now there are more grain free puppy foods available....its been a while since I've fed Kibble and when I was feeding kibble most of the grain free foods were not balanced to be fed to a puppy. They were geared towards dogs that were 1 year plus.
> 
> I wasn't aware they were making grain free foods geared towards puppies now! Thats great!! I was under the impression that most grain free kibbles were too high in calcium & protein...which it sounds like they've got that balanced out now!



Protein's not the problem, just calcium & phosphorous. Many people actually don't even feed their puppies puppy food. And with large-giant breeds, some just feed adult foods with low enough ca/ph.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's great that you got a new puppy! I work for Nutro - so please let me know if you need any help.


----------

